# [KERNEL] gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7

## Ty[L]eR

ho visto che è arrivato l'aggiornamento... ma qualcuno li ha provati? perchè mi sembra tanto un update forzato dall'exploit scoperto 1 settimana fa... infatti il changelog dice:

```
Changes:

*gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 (18 Jun 2004)

18 Jun 2004; Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@gentoo.org>

+gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7.ebuild:

version bump for 2.6.7

Removed a lot of patches from the previous kernels, feel free

to file bugs if you object...
```

siccome io sono l'unico utilizzatore del pc (e non credo di farmi un DDoS da solo =)... mi conviene aggiornare a questa versione o attendere un paio di giorni per vedere se emergono eventuali bug e/o altri kernel non troppo "frettolosi" a causa di quel bug?

Grazie  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ma soprattutto: io nel portage, i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 non li vedo... qualcuno mi sa spiegare?

----------

## HunterD

Io consiglierei di aspettare almeno una settimana, poi si può aggiornare tranquillamente   :Wink: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Ma soprattutto: io nel portage, i gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 non li vedo... qualcuno mi sa spiegare?

 

su packages.gentoo.org ci sono... quindi al prox "emerge sync" dovresti averli   :Cool: 

HunterD: idem, pensavo di attendere un po', nel frattempo aggiungo a package.mask i dev-sources-2.6.5-r1   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io aggiorno subito non ho mai avuto problemi perche' dovrei iniziare a dubitare?

----------

## HunterD

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Io aggiorno subito non ho mai avuto problemi perche' dovrei iniziare a dubitare?
> 
> 

 

Mah io dopo l'esperienza del 2.6.5 , dopo una settima esatta 2.6.5-r1 , prendo una "settimana" come periodo standard nel quale magari può saltare fuori qualche problema...

----------

## Ty[L]eR

a me fa "paura" che dicano di avere rimosso parecchi patches (e questo mi fa credere che lo abbiano pubblicato frettolosamente per far fronte al bug)... comunque già lo so che son troppo curioso e aggiornerò comunque   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Io quando ho una mezzora lo compilo, ci sono ancora alcune cosette che non mi vanno con il 2.6.5-r1 [nello specifico non mi vede l'HD esterno sulla firewire e quando l'HD esterno è su USB ed è montato, se vado in down, c'è un kernel OOps  :Evil or Very Mad:  ].

Se sul mi portatilino non fa troppi danni, tempo un paio di settimane e ci finisce anche sul samba server in produzione in azienda  :Very Happy: 

saludos

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi tocca aspettare perche' non e' ancora arrivata la patch per l'hibernate... ufff  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Complimenti per la lungimiranza,avevate ragione  :Very Happy:  ... A circa una settimana dall'uscita in portage del kernel 2.6.7 ecco cosa mi sono trovto stamattina in portage

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.7-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.7

      Size of downloaded files: 34,422 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree
```

Vediamoun po' cosa hanno combinato e se finalmente non mi si inchiodano più i driver NVIDIA e se hanno risolto un po' di problemini che avevo con la firewire e l'usb...

----------

## Ty[L]eR

col kernel nn si skerza   :Laughing: 

----------

## tomasino

Dal Changelog:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   21 Jun 2004; Daniel Drake <dsd@gentoo.org> :
> 
>   supermount readded to patchset
> ...

 

Non mi pare un gran passo avanti  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

mia esperienza con il 2.6.7

se attivo acpi si blocca al boot: ACPI subrevision blablabla

e niente +!!

non e' un problema non avere l'acpi, pero' pero'  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## Ferdinando

 *xchris wrote:*   

> non e' un problema non avere l'acpi, pero' pero' 

 

Evidentemente non hai un portatile   :Wink: 

ciao

/me che il 2.6.7 lo sta scaricando ora...

----------

## xchris

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Evidentemente non hai un portatile  
> 
> 

 

evidentemente  :Very Happy: 

il pc fa il reboot solo al cambio kernel  :Wink: 

ciao

----------

## flyinspirit001

mmhh io non ho usato il pack del portage ma quello di kernel.org solo x testing.. per ora di default parto ancora con la 2.6.6 bella patchata..  :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ROTFL... nello stesso giorno sono uscite sia la r1 che la r2 del kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7... Ma deve essere stato rilasciato davvero da poco: ad ora nessuno dei mirrors ha ancora la patch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

ok il messaggio e' chiaro  :Very Happy: 

e dire che ero fermo alla 2.6.3!

mi sono deciso a fare l'upgrade nel momento meno indicato!   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## ^Sporting^

@xchris: ma anche per forza di cose... eran due mesi che non usciva un kernel di quella serie nuovo...  :Wink: 

/me procede all'upgrade...

----------

## xchris

 *^Sporting^ wrote:*   

> @xchris: ma anche per forza di cose... eran due mesi che non usciva un kernel di quella serie nuovo... 
> 
> 

 

ahhh non infierire!!

/me doppio pixxa  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## n3m0

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> ROTFL... nello stesso giorno sono uscite sia la r1 che la r2 del kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7... Ma deve essere stato rilasciato davvero da poco: ad ora nessuno dei mirrors ha ancora la patch 

 

Così tanto da poco che non è ancora su packages.gentoo.org, pero' nel tree  sì  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

c'è pure il 2.6.7-gentoo-r2!

----------

## koma

Non vorrei essere  il guastafeste di turno ma mi sembra manchino di professionalità.

Prima ci fanno aspettare MESI per il 2.6.6 poi come si presenta una bug e gli fanno un po' di pubblicità sparano fuori i nuovi kernel a go go.

Secondop me li stanno tirando fuori di fretta (e male) perchè vogliono che gli utenti usino i kernel gentoo anche se nn usano gentoo.

Ora, non mi spiace che sia finalmente uscito il 2.6.7 ma è la 3° volta che ricompilo il kernel in una giornata e questo mi scoccia.

Mi spiace sfogarmi così ma Amo la mia Gentoo con tutto il cuore e mi spiace vedere un calo di professionalità così palese, spece perchè non so se fidarmi per i server di produzione.

Ho notato tante piccole cose ultimamente che mi stanno rendendo un po' triste... programmi che rimangono bloccati per molto tempo quasi dimenticati. MOLTI ebuild vengono fatti da noi e non è bello che siamo noi a doverli  darli in giro e alla fine non engono nemmeno inseriti nel portage. Bisognerebbe dare una regolatina.

Sia ben chiaro non voglio criticare ma consigliare. Anche se nelle mie parole si può leggere della rabbaia non si tratta d'altro che d'amarezza. Col tempo ho imparato a provare affetto verso questa distribuzione.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ehm.. provato il 2.6.7-gentoo-r2. non mi vanno un sacco di cose, tra cui X e il bootsplash.. (ma non sono le uniche cose..)

----------

## bld

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non vorrei essere  il guastafeste di turno ma mi sembra manchino di professionalità.
> 
> Prima ci fanno aspettare MESI per il 2.6.6 poi come si presenta una bug e gli fanno un po' di pubblicità sparano fuori i nuovi kernel a go go.
> 
> Secondop me li stanno tirando fuori di fretta (e male) perchè vogliono che gli utenti usino i kernel gentoo anche se nn usano gentoo.
> ...

 

si e' vero tutto. Ma tieni sempre presente che stai criticando un progetto open source, ufficialmente non profit. 

Se fossi io il developer ti direi "il codice e' li, il compilatore ce l'hai, la documentazione e' guasi per dummies... che vuoi da me?!" 

MA! non lo sono, per questo ti dico che cmq ti capisco parzialmente, ma la cosa stupenda e' che la magior parte di loro sono ragazzi come noi che anziche giocare a pallone magari stanno a compilare/testare/provare ebuilds, piu di cosi non ci si puoi pretendere no?  :Smile: 

----------

## koma

non pretendo + di prima pretendo quello che c'era prima.. quando l'ho conosciuta era ... "più seria".  :Smile:  Ma tanto  non la lascerò. Sempre che non mi obblighi lei stessa  :Smile: 

----------

## xchris

su su ragiona...

torneresti mai ad una distro precompilata?

direi che una macinatina di kernel e' il meno che possa capitare  :Smile:  (/me ricompila l'r2)

i moderatori mi perdonino se vado un po' OT ma volevo segnalare una piccola curiosità sempre su distro e kernel.

Chi usa la distro archlinux ha addirittura il kernel precompilato aggiornabile con un comando. Certo  che in questi casi sarebbe comodo... ma volete mettere?

La cosa curiosa e' che molti user Archlinux sono ex gentooisti!

http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?t=3608

ciao

----------

## kender_m

Avete notato che è già uscito il gentoo-dev-sources -r3?? era uscito ieri mattina l' -r1....

----------

## koma

...  :Mad:   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kender_m wrote:*   

> Avete notato che è già uscito il gentoo-dev-sources -r3?? era uscito ieri mattina l' -r1....

 

Di gia'??? Ieri ero restato alla -r2

----------

## xchris

ma nooooo  :Smile: 

ho compilato un ora fa la r2!!!

no comment   :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao

----------

## Ty[L]eR

```

Changes:

*gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r3 (21 Jun 2004)

21 Jun 2004; Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@gentoo.org>

+gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r3.ebuild:

New release, adding patch to close bug #54684

```

certo che veramente stan facendo la figura dei peracottai... aspettare un po' + di tempo e rilasciare una versione definitiva faceva schifo?   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> certo che veramente stan facendo la figura dei peracottai... aspettare un po' + di tempo e rilasciare una versione definitiva faceva schifo?  

 

Volevano chiudere il bug relativo al crash grazie a quelle 20 linee di codice.

----------

## Ty[L]eR

certo... ma mi riferivo alla prematura uscita del 2.6.7 (nemmeno masked e a questo punto nemmeno troppo testato), non voleva essere una critica   :Embarassed: 

----------

## X-Drum

aggiornato subito il fisso, nessun problema! anzi ho notato lo shutdown adesso è differente: prima si spegenva tutto "bruscamente" (ovvero gli hd e l'alimententazione si arrestavano in simultanea facendo un gran botto)

adesso si spengono prima gli hd e dopo due sec si spegne il tutto piu' dolcemente...considerato che non ho alterato la configurazione del kernel credo che sia merito suo...

ci sono anche meno msg di debug da parte della Geforce...finalmente posso richiedere un dmesg senza impazzire...

sul laptop ho messo gli ultimi love-sources li i gentoo-dev-sources vanno malissimo

----------

## X-Drum

 *bld wrote:*   

> MA! non lo sono, per questo ti dico che cmq ti capisco parzialmente, ma la cosa stupenda e' che la magior parte di loro sono ragazzi come noi che anziche giocare a pallone magari stanno a compilare/testare/provare ebuilds, piu di cosi non ci si puoi pretendere no? 

 

si è ammirevole davvero, oltretutto in questi mesi c'è stata un po di gente che ha lasciato il progetto.....e purtroppo non erano semplici ragazzini/beta-tester  :Confused: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

è uscita l'r3? bene, perchè l'r2 aveva troppi bug...

----------

## cloc3

 *koma wrote:*   

> non pretendo + di prima pretendo quello che c'era prima.. quando l'ho conosciuta era ... "più seria".  Ma tanto  non la lascerò. Sempre che non mi obblighi lei stessa 

 

Forse è eccessivo parlare di serietà. Gentoo è un progetto che vive pedalando al vento e può avvere qualche momento di pausa.

Io sono un nubbio che nonostante qualche difficoltà in più nell'ultimo mese, riesce comunque ad utilizzare questa distribuzione in modo soddisfacente.

Se ci sono dei problemi organizzativi, bisognerebbe parlarne e capire se è possibile migliorare qualcosa, in concreto.

Personalmente, non mi fa tanto paura la velocità degli aggiornamenti, con il relativo pericolo di bachi, quanto piuttosto la difficoltà di tornare indietro dopo un errore. In genere, se scopro un programma che non va, faccio una fatica enorme a capire da cosa dipende e cosa devo ricompilare, perchè probabilmente non possiedo una cultura adeguata per cavarmela autonomamente. Insomma, in gentoo è facile montare il sistema ma non smontarlo pezzo a pezzo.

Questa, però, è una caratteristica strutturale di gentoo, e non una questione immanente di un breve periodo.

----------

## kartone

Scusate l'intromissione da niubbo:

ma facendo: 

emerge -up world 

mi ritrovo (tra le altre cose): 

gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r3

ora se continuo l'emerge, mi installa i sorgenti sovrascrivendomi quelli precendenti (2.6.5) oppure me li mette nella dir /usr/src sostituendomi il link ?

Grazie

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cancellare i vecchi no li mette semplicemente in /usr/src e anche il link mi pare che non lo cambi ma controlla per essere sicuro.

----------

## Raffo

scusate, ma io già 5 giorni fa avevo scaricato il 2.6.7 r3...nn l'ho installato ancora perchè nn ne sento la necessità, visto che nn ho problemi e che voi con l'update ne state avendo tanti...cmq era già disponibile...

```
Thu Jun 17 14:11:56 2004 --> sys-kernel/development-sources-2.6.7_rc3

```

----------

## kartone

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Cancellare i vecchi no li mette semplicemente in /usr/src e anche il link mi pare che non lo cambi ma controlla per essere sicuro.

 

Scusami...come faccio a controllare?  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *kartone wrote:*   

> Scusami...come faccio a controllare? 

 

```
# ls -l /usr/src
```

e poi vedi a che punta linux

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Scusa... ma alcuni post mi sembrano esagerati...

Esce la nuova versione del kernel e subito a ricompilare...

Ma guardare i changelog prima?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Io sono passato al gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7 e sono passato dalla versione

development-sources 2.6.6 perchè avevo visto diversi aggiornamenti per il FS che uso XFS... e per il famoso bug uscito recentemente...

La corsa all'ultimo kernel mi ricorda un po' gli utonti di cui spesso parliamo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Protestare per questa uscita alla rinfusa dei gentoo-dev-sorces va bene ed è giustissimo... comunque siamo anche noi gentooisti esagerati....  :Smile: 

In fondo è da maniaci cercare di avere sempre e comunque l'ultimo kernel uscito (e mi ci metto anche io nel mezzo)! Se uno prendesse la cosa con più tranquillità installerebe semplicemente gentoo-sources che non danno di sicuro problemi

In fondola dicitura "dev" significa appunto "development", che di principio non dovrebbero essere garantiti stabili

Piuttosto mi preoccupa il fatto che un sacco di pacchetti sono fermi da tanto tempo e spesso mi tocca scaricare quelli aggiornati e compilarmenli da me (e che volevi... anche una fettina di culo... ok, però il bello del portage è di non doverseli scaricare e compilarseli da solo...)

Per esempio la versione x86 di lm-sensors su portage è ancora alla 2.8.1, mentre se hai un kernel 2.6 ti ci vuole almeno la 2.8.6 che ti tocca prendere dal sito....  :Mad: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Protestare per questa uscita alla rinfusa dei gentoo-dev-sorces va bene ed è giustissimo... comunque siamo anche noi gentooisti esagerati.... 
> 
> In fondo è da maniaci cercare di avere sempre e comunque l'ultimo kernel uscito (e mi ci metto anche io nel mezzo)! Se uno prendesse la cosa con più tranquillità installerebe semplicemente gentoo-sources che non danno di sicuro problemi
> 
> In fondola dicitura "dev" significa appunto "development", che di principio non dovrebbero essere garantiti stabili
> ...

 

Infatti... se si pretende stabilità anche da pacchetti dichiaratamente di sviluppo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per esempio la versione x86 di lm-sensors su portage è ancora alla 2.8.1, mentre se hai un kernel 2.6 ti ci vuole almeno la 2.8.6 che ti tocca prendere dal sito.... 

 

No basta dare 

```
# emerge /usr/portage/sys-apps/lm-sensors/lm-sensors-2.8.6.ebuild
```

----------

## tomasino

Il "dev" nel nome di ogni genere di kernel nel tree sta solo ad indicare che si tratta di kernel 2.6, il resto 2.4: non è un marchiare unstable il 2.6, è un esigenza del portage mantenere i due rami separati.

Per il resto concordo con chi dice che nessuno ti obbliga a compilare assolutamente l'ultima release del kernel patchato.

----------

## GNU/Duncan

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Il "dev" nel nome di ogni genere di kernel nel tree sta solo ad indicare che si tratta di kernel 2.6, il resto 2.4: non è un marchiare unstable il 2.6, è un esigenza del portage mantenere i due rami separati.
> 
> Per il resto concordo con chi dice che nessuno ti obbliga a compilare assolutamente l'ultima release del kernel patchato.

 

Veramente pensavo che "dev" stesse ad indicare che visto che Gentoo è basata sul kernel 2.4 è in sviluppo il supporto per il kernel 2.6, altrimenti invece che "dev" avrebbero potuto mettere "new" o "last" o qualcosa di più chiaro...  :Wink: 

----------

## tomasino

Mi pare sia rimasto il nome dev per retrocompatibilità, leggevo su #gentoo-ppc degli sviluppatori (tra cui pvdabeel, chi usa ppc sa che nn è il primo che passa  :Wink:  ) che parlavano di sta cosa qualche settimana fa quando stavano per smanazzare un po' tutto in sys-kernel.

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Retrocompabilità su un nome?

Questo mi stupisce...   :Shocked: 

----------

## tomasino

scusa, ho sbagliato il termine, cmq il succo è quello, all'inizio (credo, sono arrivato a gentoo che c'era il 2.6.2) il 2.6 era marcato dev per ovvi motivi ed ora sono rimasti fedeli alla tradizione  :Wink: 

Resta il fatto che il 2.6 è stable.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Per esempio la versione x86 di lm-sensors su portage è ancora alla 2.8.1, mentre se hai un kernel 2.6 ti ci vuole almeno la 2.8.6 che ti tocca prendere dal sito....  
> 
> No basta dare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

ma non è per amd64 ?? almeno così dice il sito gentoo...

Se poi mi dici che la roba amd64 va anche su x86 (e hai anche provato) allora mi fido e lo emergo...   :Shocked: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *xchris wrote:*   

> ma nooooo 
> 
> ho compilato un ora fa la r2!!!
> 
> no comment  
> ...

 

LOL la cosa sta diventando un po' ridicola!

ho appena finito di compilare la r3 sul mio fisso ed il portatile di un mio collega, per puro caso synco e che ti vedo?????

la r4!!!!!!!!! muahha deduco che ci siano una cifra di probelmi o un periodo di iperattività! in entrambi i casi gli agiornamenti sono la e questo è l'importante!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ormai aspetto la r7 (ovvero almeno 48 ore) prima di ricompilare   :Laughing: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Dato che il mio pc non gestisce una centrale nucleare il kernel può anche aspettare  :Very Happy: 

Edit:

@Cazzantonio: Stupenda la tua firma, un genio quell'uomo   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## ^Sporting^

Dopo due mesi di totale astinenza da upgrade del kernel, in tre giorni ci siamo ritrovati 4 aggiornamenti...

guardiamo il lato positivo...avanti di sto passo avremo il kernel 5.9.0 pronto x fine mese  :Wink: 

e magari ci fara' pure il caffe' mentre aspettiamo che si compili  :Laughing: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

a me basterebbe un kernel che mi riconoscesse il dongle usb-bluetooth correttamente: il 2.6.5-r1 lo scambiava per un mouse  :Laughing: 

/me ricompila il kernel r4   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Caspita, tra un po' andiamo in overdose da kernel-ebuild...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Cmq la cosa he mi lascia davvero stupito è per cosa sono rilasciate le patch... Probabilmente si stavano davvero c@g@ndo sotto per la falla del 2.6 ed adesso stanno facendo uscire le varie patch che di solito rendono "speciale" il kernel al gusto gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

arriverà anche la r9 di ronaldo   :Laughing: 

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Non vorrei sembrare pesante... ma credo che sia importante insistere sul fatto che non è sempre necessaria la corsa all'aggiornamento...

```

*gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r4 (22 Jun 2004)

  22 Jun 2004; Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@gentoo.org>

  +gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r4.ebuild:

  added x86-64 latest patch, as that arch needs it.

```

Non credo che molti di noi abbiano un sistema x86-64 (per sfortuna)  :Smile: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

ehehehe io mi trovo benissimo con i 2.6.5-r1... quando vedrò che questi nuovi dev-sources diventano +o- stabili farò il "passo"   :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

Io non vedo problemi a vedere tanti aggiornamenti sul kernel. Anzi credo che sia una bella cosa.

Ho visto che il mantainer é diventato Greg KH... inchinatevi...

----------

## Ty[L]eR

io mi inchino dinanzi a tutti i manteiner/developer... darei una fetta di culo per avere 1/10 delle loro nozioni   :Embarassed: 

----------

## motaboy

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> io mi inchino dinanzi a tutti i manteiner/developer... darei una fetta di culo per avere 1/10 delle loro nozioni  

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  questo modo di dire mi mancava   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Shocked: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

> io mi inchino dinanzi a tutti i manteiner/developer... darei una fetta di culo per avere 1/10 delle loro nozioni  

 

lol!  :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

a me pare *Shakespeare wrote:*   

> Molto rumore per nulla

 

non ci sono solo i gentoo-sources nel portage!! usate altri se quelli non sono aggiornati/patchati/decenti/stabili.

una ricerca veloce mi dice:

```
esearch -c sources

[ N] aa-sources (2.6.5-r5):  Full sources for Andrea Arcangeli's Linux kernel

[MN] alpha-sources (2.4.21-r7):  Full sources for the Gentoo Linux Alpha kernel

[ I] ck-sources (2.6.7-r1):  Full sources for the Stock Linux kernel and Con Kolivas's high performance patchset

[MN] compaq-sources (2.4.9.32.7-r6):  Kernel from the Compaq Distribution of Red Hat Linux (ALPHA).

[ N] development-sources (2.6.7):  Full sources for the vanilla 2.6 kernel tree

[ N] gaming-sources (2.4.20-r13):  Full sources for the Gentoo gaming-optimized kernel

[ N] gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7-r4):  Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[ N] gentoo-sources (2.4.26-r2):  Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.4 kernel tree

[ N] grsec-sources (2.4.26.2.0-r4):  Vanilla sources of the linux kernel with the grsecurity 2.0 patch

[ N] gs-sources (2.4.25_pre7-r6):  This kernel stays up to date with current kernel -pre's, with recent ACPI, EVMS, Win4Lin, aic79xx, Super FreeS/WAN, preempt, and various hardware fixes.

[ N] hardened-dev-sources (2.6.5-r5):  Hardened sources for the 2.6 kernel tree

[MN] hardened-sources (2.4.26):  Hardened sources for the 2.4 kernel tree

[MN] hppa-dev-sources (2.6.6_p4-r1):  Full sources for the Linux kernel with patch for hppa

[MN] hppa-sources (2.4.26_p4):  Full sources for the Linux kernel with patch for hppa

[MN] ia64-sources (2.4.24-r4):  Full sources for the Gentoo Kernel.

[MN] mips-sources (2.6.6-r1):  Linux-Mips CVS sources for MIPS-based machines, dated 20040604

[ N] mm-sources (2.6.7-r1):  Andrew Morton's kernel, mostly fixes for 2.6 vanilla, some vm stuff too

[ N] openmosix-sources (2.4.22-r9):  Full sources for the Gentoo openMosix Linux kernel

[ N] pac-sources (2.4.23-r7):  Full sources for Bernhard Rosenkraenzer's Linux kernel

[MN] pegasos-dev-sources (2.6.6-r1):  Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree on Pegasos computers

[MN] pegasos-sources (2.4.26-r1):  Full sources including the Pegasos patchset for the 2.4 kernel tree

[ N] planet-ccrma-sources (2.4.21-r9):  Kernel source used in Planet CCRMA custom audio upgrade (based on RedHat)

[MN] ppc-sources (2.4.26-r1):  Full sources including the Pegasos patchset for the 2.4 kernel tree

[MN] ppc64-sources (2.6.7):  Full sources for the linux kernel 2.6 with ames's patchset

[ N] selinux-sources (2.4.26-r1):  Base 2.4.26 SELinux kernel

[ N] sparc-sources (2.4.26-r1):  Full sources for the Gentoo Sparc Linux kernel

[ N] uclinux-sources (2.6.6_p0-r1):  uCLinux kernel patches for CPUs without MMUs

[ N] usermode-sources (2.6.6-r1):  Full (vanilla) sources for the User Mode Linux kernel

[ N] vanilla-sources (2.4.26):  Full sources for the Linux kernel

[ N] vserver-sources (2.4.26.1.3.9-r1):  Linux kernel with DEVEL version ctx-/vserver-patch

[ N] win4lin-sources (2.6.6-r1):  Full sources for the 2.6 of the Linux kernel with the Win4Lin patches

[ N] wolk-sources (4.14-r2):  Full sources for Marc-Christian Peterson's WOLK kernel, based on 2.4.20 vanilla with many popular patches and fixes

[ N] xfs-sources (2.4.24-r7):  Full sources for the XFS Specialized Gentoo Linux kernel

[MN] ppc-dev-sources (2.6):  Dummy ebuild pointing the user to gentoo-dev-sources as 2.6 kernel (incl pegasos)

[ N] rsbac-dev-sources (2.6.5-r1):  RSBAC hardened sources for the 2.6 kernel tree

[ I] love-sources (2.6.7_rc3-r1):  Development branch of the Linux Kernel with Andrew Morton's patchset and other performance-ish patches and tweaks. Maintained by Lovechild, steel300, and OneOfOne

```

Tralasciando quelli masked, e quelli che ho io in piu nella overlay, ce ne sono comunque almeno una decina o piu da usare!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

STRA-ROTFL  :Very Happy: 

Mi alzo la mattina, mi frego un po gli occhi, lancio il mio esync e che ci trovo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

```
Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r5  -build  150 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3   0 kB

[ebuild     UD] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496 [1.0.5336-r2]  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.9.18-r1 [1.9.17-r3] -build  911 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/faad2-2.0-r2 [2.0_rc3] +xmms  748 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/i2c-2.8.1   0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.8.1  -debug  687 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.4.2-r1 [2.4.1-r1] -debug +gtk2 -odbc +opengl +unicode  5,255 kB

Total size of downloads: 7,754 kB

Wed Jun 23 - 09:21:16

/home/deadhead

root@INSPIRON8600 # esearch gentoo-dev-sources

[ Results for search key : gentoo-dev-sources ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.7-r5

      Latest version installed: 2.6.7-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 34,420 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

```

Mi sa che il giorno in cui mi sveglierò senza una nuova releaze mi metterò a piangnere deluso...   :Wink:  Evvai, sotto a compilar... E non dite che è noioso, sotto sotto date libero sfogo al vostro lato bambino, prima vi esaltavate a montare costruzioni iperbliche con il Lego, adesso vi divertite a costruire il vostro kernel...   :Razz: 

----------

## Peach

beh che dire oggi è uscito l'r5 del gentoo-dev-sources ma:

1) non è stata sistemato il problema con i driver nvidia stabili

2) non è stato sistemato il problema con le FBlibs (conseguente problema con qingy)

l'unica cosa intelligente che ho saputo fare è stato crearmi un'altra entry di boot per i nuovi kernel per testing e tornare al 2.6.5-r1 per questioni di compatilità

speriamo bene  :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> non mi vanno un sacco di cose, tra cui X e il bootsplash..

 

Io non ho ancora compilato il nuovo kernel ma bootsplash ha smesso lo stesso di funzionare nella modalita` silent sul 2.6.5-r1 (mentre su 2.4.25 funziona ancora). Ultimamente accadono cose misteriose...   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## s4t4n

 *Peach wrote:*   

> beh che dire oggi è uscito l'r5 del gentoo-dev-sources ma:
> 
> 1) non è stata sistemato il problema con i driver nvidia stabili
> 
> 2) non è stato sistemato il problema con le FBlibs (conseguente problema con qingy)
> ...

 

Per il problema con qingy: ci sto lavorando...

cmq, le librerie si chiamano DirectFB, non FBlibs...

----------

## -YoShi-

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Dato che il mio pc non gestisce una centrale nucleare il kernel può anche aspettare 
> 
> 

 

Idem..per adesso rimango al mio stabilissimo

```

bash-2.05b$ uname -r

2.6.7-rc1-love1

bash-2.05b$

```

Che x la precisione,nn mi ha mai dato problemi di sorta (l'ho messo da quando è uscito..1 mese o 2 fa).

L'unico neo è lo scriptino..l'ho compilato,lanciato e rabbottato il pc subito dopo  :Sad:  ...ma chissenefrega,alla fine il mio pc lo uso solo io,non ho i segreti di nessun Stato sul mio HD,e nn sono così fesso da lanciare il suddetto script una 2° volta.

Sta cosa del r1,r2,r3,r alla n elevata al cubo, sta diventando peggio della pezzetta...com'è che la chiamano...patch per la sicurezza? che ogni due per tre tira fuori mamma m$

----------

## tomasino

Ma dove si trovano informazioni precise sulle patch che sono applicate sul kernel gentoo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Ma dove si trovano informazioni precise sulle patch che sono applicate sul kernel gentoo?

 

E come fai a saperlo... c'e' quella che migliora la gestione della ram, c'e' quella che puo' attivare l'hibernate sui portatili,... come fai a sapere quali ci sono

----------

## motaboy

 *tomasino wrote:*   

> Ma dove si trovano informazioni precise sulle patch che sono applicate sul kernel gentoo?

 

Io di solito guardavo nell'ebuild il package delle patch che scaricavo. Poi lo scaricavo, lo aprivo e c'era un README che spiegava ogni singola patch.

Adesso non so se é ancora cosi.

Oppure se ti accontenti guardi il Changelog.

----------

## assente

UDF-Fs: No partition found (1)

Kernel Panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on hdb1

ho trovato https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=177844, ma sembra che non basti modificare Lilo,..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ho capito male quello che voleva.

----------

## HunterD

Hahaha stamattina dopo un esync.... ma cosa sarà mai stato aggiornato ??

[ U] gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.7-r6):  Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## motaboy

quante palle che avete... se non li aggiornano non va bene, se li aggiornano troppo non va bene... Stanno cercando di rimordernare l'organizzazione dei gentoo-dev-sources e perció é normale, tante patch che c'erano davano solo problemi ed é stato necessario procedere per gradi.

E poi come ho giá detto inchinatevi a Greg KH...  :Smile: 

----------

## HunterD

Non mi sembra di aver detto "che palle l'hanno aggiornato ancora..." , da parte mia volevo sottolineare che è uscito l'ennesimo aggiornamento e basta, non era mia intenzione fare una critica ai developer che sono veramente da ammirare per il lavoro che svolgono !! 

Diciamo che eravamo abituati fin troppo bene e in questo momento di passaggio c'è un pò di confusione....

----------

## Danilo

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> quante palle che avete... se non li aggiornano non va bene, se li aggiornano troppo non va bene... 

 

E vuoi mettere l'iscrizione al guinness dei primati?

Di questo passo arriveremo presto a 2.6.7-gentoo-r100   :Smile: 

Comunque sono daccordo. Meglio molte releases con piccoli fix che poche con molti fix.

E non dimentichiamolo mai che questo e' lavoro che ci viene regalato...

----------

## f0llia

 *GNU/Duncan wrote:*   

> Non vorrei sembrare pesante... ma credo che sia importante insistere sul fatto che non è sempre necessaria la corsa all'aggiornamento...
> 
> ```
> 
> *gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r4 (22 Jun 2004)
> ...

 

Io ho un paio di macchine x86-64  :Very Happy:   gh! Speriamo in bene  :Razz: 

----------

## kandalf

coi driver nvidia qualcuno ha avuto problemi?

io ho appena compilato i gentoo-dev-sources ho fatto

emerge nvidia-kernel

sembra aver patchato il 2.6.7 ma nn vanno i driver ho dovuto rimettere i vesa....serve qualche patch particolare?

----------

## kandalf

scusate....risolto...

----------

## comio

come hai fatto... per i posteri! 

ciao

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> come hai fatto... per i posteri! 

 

Metti anche il tag [risolto] al titolo.

----------

